# Mosaic House - April 2012



## abel101 (May 22, 2012)

Okay so I was once again in the Hertfordshire area visiting the GF and I got in contact with UE-OMJ, and soon we ventured off on a dry sunday morning and headed straight towards this place, It was a very odd yet amazing explore 
Thanks UE-OMJ your a brilliant tour guide mate 

The history I am unsure of, so if anyone knows the full history feel free to add it 
Also we kept finding clowns and headless dolls haha. I didnt walk too far past the broken beams, the GF and UE-OMJ was a little braver than me haha!

Here is the pictures 





574994_10150808460348425_504988424_9542913_1330726248_n by Abel History, on Flickr




574617_10150808444953425_504988424_9542827_835615710_n by Abel History, on Flickr




560644_10150808153588425_504988424_9542682_1314547674_n by Abel History, on Flickr




540035_10150808089733425_504988424_9542658_297379592_n by Abel History, on Flickr




549277_10150808110733425_504988424_9542663_756157557_n by Abel History, on Flickr




543520_10150808185218425_504988424_9542685_803109337_n by Abel History, on Flickr




531319_10150808100188425_504988424_9542660_529638593_n by Abel History, on Flickr




530025_10150808269633425_504988424_9542719_828567141_n by Abel History, on Flickr




401643_10150808306988425_504988424_9542742_970830189_n by Abel History, on Flickr




403395_10150808238053425_504988424_9542701_1914367591_n by Abel History, on Flickr




72922_10150808285568425_504988424_9542727_1957920390_n by Abel History, on Flickr




389666_10150808381253425_504988424_9542790_22538348_n by Abel History, on Flickr




529859_10150808454073425_504988424_9542859_739601893_n by Abel History, on Flickr




523016_10150808456288425_504988424_9542878_2052272494_n by Abel History, on Flickr




156402_10150808465928425_504988424_9542964_209218011_n by Abel History, on Flickr




399130_10150808470988425_504988424_9543016_449811316_n by Abel History, on Flickr




405027_10150808475108425_504988424_9543059_36613175_n by Abel History, on Flickr




558472_10150808471993425_504988424_9543027_1017324833_n by Abel History, on Flickr




529899_10150808473328425_504988424_9543039_958330442_n by Abel History, on Flickr




549218_10150808477393425_504988424_9543073_1818773178_na by Abel History, on Flickr

Thanks for looking


----------



## flyboys90 (May 22, 2012)

Is someone working on the house now? great if they are I couldn,t live there but it didn,t deserve to go the way it was going!thanks for sharing.


----------



## abel101 (May 22, 2012)

it looked that way, trying to prevent water damage, I think the property is up for sale if im not mistaken 
cheers for checking it out


----------



## UE-OMJ (May 22, 2012)

Such a crazy place, and the feet making an appearance again


----------



## TeeJF (May 22, 2012)

That place again! It's so wierd isn't it! Methinx it was decorated by some bloke called Mo...


----------



## daimo_45 (May 22, 2012)

Hahahaha, I put the doll's head on the chair a few weeks ago!


----------



## abel101 (May 22, 2012)

I dont know where the gf put the dolls head after the "group picture"

Thanks for looking


----------



## Ramsgatonian (May 22, 2012)

This is most definitely one of the spookiest looking locations I've seen in a while!


----------



## UrbanX (May 22, 2012)

Ha ha, that place is bonkers. I hear if you put your nose to the wall, cross your eyes then pull your head away you can see a 3D hot air balloon...
Cheers for sharing!


----------



## Cottages (May 22, 2012)

That picture of the chair with the dolls head looks quite surreal, in fact a bit creepy!


----------



## abel101 (May 23, 2012)

all the clowns and dolls heads made this place creepy haha! thanks for looking!


----------



## Potter (May 29, 2012)

Very nice looking place.
Cool cocktail glasses two.
That organ is somewhat stripped.


----------



## abel101 (May 29, 2012)

thanks mate 
really enjoyed exploring this place alot


----------



## Ha.zel (May 29, 2012)

Fantastic place, super creepy at the same time though!


----------



## abel101 (May 29, 2012)

aha ur telling me 
thanks for looking!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (May 30, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your freaky find mate! Just think someone actually put each one of them tiny mosaic pieces on the walls and ceilings...do you think thats wot sent them mad!


----------



## abel101 (May 30, 2012)

Its an incredible place if your into mosaics and the time an effort same as the pond mosaic bit
the time and effort to just up and leave!
and im certain those mosaics would give me a headache...maybe that was the case lol

thanks for looking


----------



## begbi (Jun 1, 2012)

what a stunning place


----------



## abel101 (Jun 7, 2012)

thanks mate, seems alot has changed since I went here, just looked at a recent post...such a shame.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jun 14, 2012)

Great pics! Looks like a great and surreal explore. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 14, 2012)

Great angles of this splore oddity, would like to visit this place oneday thanks for sharing another view of this place


----------



## abel101 (Jun 16, 2012)

thanks mate, I just tend to take pictures of anything I find and pick some of the better pictures, never been complimented on angles or many of my photos before so thanks for that! 
yeah it is a very odd place indeed one you need to have a look at I think


----------



## temptress (Jul 11, 2012)

Wow what an interesting place! some fab pics too


----------



## abel101 (Jul 11, 2012)

thanks alot, it really is a place you have to see to believe


----------

